# 3 Kittens will be available to adopt 9/10 - Irving TX



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

We have 3 orphaned kittens that will be available 9/10

1 gray & 2 buff/blonde colored

Extremely cuddly & looking at all people as a potential mommy :luv 

They are currently being bottle raised - age 3 1/2 weeks old. 
They came in with some eye infection & a skin condition - this is being treated & should be cleared up by then.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: 3 Kittens will be available to adopt 9/20 - Irving TX Update*

Update on the kitten crew - the eye infection is cured and the toes & tails that were infected is now new pink skin with the hair starting to grow in. They are off the bottle now but I'm still giving them formula twice a day. Litter training is going well - very few oops. Like any toddler they are heading for the litter tray but sometimes can't quite make it. Another week and they should have enough control to make it all the way in the tray every time. 
At this moment they are chasing each other around the coffee table. I've got Methos & Punkin on the table observing, Pixel is on the back of the recliner pretending not to watch, and Tuffy is crouched in a box hoping one of the kittens will come close enough for him to swat. They are not that dumb. Bentley is parked by me making his grumpy old man noises - the kittens have taken over his nap basket AND his nap beanbag and he is not happy to share. Bless him for being a true alpha and keeping the peace in this zoo. 
Smokey - a little girl, pale gray with a lovely pattern, is the lover of the crew. She has learned to climb onto the couch & snuggles in for a nap. Getting off the couch is an undignified bellyflop. 
Bif will end up a orange marmalade tom. Right now he is a beige but is darkening. He is the adventurous one with only two speeds 90 mile an hour & sound asleep. He tried out the cat tree this morning but got snagged 4 inches off the floor & had to be rescued. Toe pick.
Buffy will be a lighter orange marmalade. Whoever takes him will need to change the name. He is quieter than the other two and is not the cuddle **** the others are. He is happy to get attention but will sit quietly and watch your every move. Even tho he is the smallest of the 3, he is the first to the food dish. He's been getting a bath morning and nite because he is a formula soaked mess after eating.


----------



## irishdanza08 (Aug 30, 2009)

it sound as if all is well in your house with the kittens
i wish i was you ,as my mum says i live too close to the road for a cat.A woman down the road's cat just had kittens and i soooooo desperately want one 

i have never had a kitten but i really want one.
and none of my cats have ever been hit on the road. i had 3 cats but unfortunately they were named by my mum. Puss, And(yup that was his name) Boots. they all died one after the other.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

The fact that you live on a busy road does not matter if you make the commitment to keep your kitties inside all the time. We have lived in a variety of homes over the years - everything from houses to apartments in downtown. Pixel is the only kitty we have that ever goes outside and that is because he LIKES to walk on the leash. The others are content to stay in the house & just watch the world from the safety of a window sill. 
It takes a bit more work to clean litter boxes twice a day(total of 8 cats in the house right now with the kitten crew) but the trade off is that fleas are not a problem and there are fewer injuries and illnesses which means lower vet bills. All of our cats have come to me as bottle babies except Bentley and all the cats I've ever had have made it into "old age". 
I make sure they have an interesting toy box and we have play time so they get enough exercise. The only real downside is when we travel which means the backseat of the SUV is piled with cat carriers, litter box on the floor and rotating lap fungus/kitties. Since they have all been doing this since babies we have traveled thousands of miles.


----------



## irishdanza08 (Aug 30, 2009)

i would really like a cat and i said that to my mum but its not the road thats the downside now...if i want an inside cat im not getting one because my mum and dad say that the litter trays smell too much and they think i won't clean them out
.
they are just thinking of ways to knock this down


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

They have a point - litter boxes really stink! They have to be cleaned every day and 2 times a day is even better. How are you at keeping things clean? Your bedroom for instance... Kitties are by nature very clean - they hate living in a dirty area or eating off a dirty plate. You may need to demonstrate that you are responsible enough to take care of a kitty. Demonstrations are much more effective than promises to parents. Start with a spotless bedroom - this is  where your kitty would sleep most kitties do not willingly sleep in a stinky pit. Add to that cleaning the bathroom everyday - if you can clean up your own litter box, cleaning a kitten's is not that big a jump. How often do you wash dishes? Kitties like a clean food and water dish every day. Doing those 3 basic things in your own life can prove you are responsible enough for your own kitten. Just doing these things for a couple weeks & then "forgetting" won't work - Parents won't buy it. :wink


----------



## irishdanza08 (Aug 30, 2009)

i am alrightat cleaning my bedroom but i share it with my sister but she will hopefully move out soon as she is sixteen,i c share the responsibilty of cleaning the dishes with my sister aswell so we take it in turns.i have a hamster but he is very old and i always forget to clean him out but to me he doesn't smell soetimes and he is my computer room so no ne really smells him but i think i will wait until the hamster passes away before a cat.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Good idea. Hamsters stay cute & cuddly. And kittens don't play well with hamsters - kittens tend to chomp too hard. Kittens also don't stay cute & cuddly - they grow up to be 17 lbs of bed hogging, eating machine, stinky litter making cats. Pixel and Methos our older cats are actually about the same age as you - they were very cute little kittens. While lovable, the stuff they did as kittens is not quite so cute when they do it now. Methos still wants to have a bottle - and will suck and drool on the bed pillows - ICK. Pixel thinks he needs to be fed at odd hours which means that he will dance on you at 3 in the morning yowling in your ear. Don't bother trying to lock them out of the bedroom, they learned how to swing on the doorknob to open doors at a very young age. 
And it is really hard to go to a college or university when you have a cat. They are not allowed in the dorms.


----------



## irishdanza08 (Aug 30, 2009)

i don't think i will have a dorm as i think i will just stay in my freinds old house as it is in the country side and is a perfect place for a cat as ther is no roads, and my freind is all for getting a cat


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

*Kittens have been adopted*

Bif & Smoke have now each found new homes.
Buffy is going to stay with us - once you have 5 what is 1 more


----------

